# Barking?



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can anyone give me any tips on how to calm my little Sammy's barking? This is the one thing I can't manage to get ahold on with him. For instance, he constantly barks if he gets over excited, or when we get up in the mornings he is excited to see me I guess and gets a bit hyper so I put him down on the floor to stop him doing his crazy dives all over me. So he will sit there and bark at me to get back up, if I tell him NO! he barks even louder (lol - I shouldn't laugh). I'm not sure what to do, I've read and tried all sorts but he just won't listen - naughty boy that he is


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You can take an empty soda can and put a few pennies in it and when he does this you shake the can....the noise will startle him and he should stop.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> You can take an empty soda can and put a few pennies in it and when he does this you shake the can....the noise will startle him and he should stop.


That will work for a little while maybe. It's the same when I get home from work he gets over excited and starts jumping about and barking, so much so my neighbour chapped on our wall because of it. I really think it's an attention bark and he is constantly getting attention as it is. So spoilt.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know what you mean they do get so excited and make a lot of noise but I really think it will work....hopefully he will hate it enough to stop barking.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

My trainer says, ignore the barking for attention. Walk away, pretend you don't even see him, no eye contact, nothing. As soon as he stop barking, go towards him and pet him, give him a treat and a "good quiet boy". 
It works!!! Dominic is 6 months old and we are using this technique for 5 weeks with good results. When he is out and about with me and I see another dog I already tell him "oh you're such a good quiet boy, so quiet, nice quiet". He buffs and puffs but holds the barking. 
It's very difficult in the beginning but its working. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

About the can with coins I've had people telling me that it works but I would like my dog to stop because he has learned the good behavior instead of stop because he is afraid of something. 

This is a good article
http://theurbaneanimal.com/2013/02/dont-expect-your-dog-to-know-something-hes-never-been-taught/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Its so strange that Mia gets excited and jumps around on her hind legs, but doesn't bark at me...she might yip once or twice, but nothing loud. I feel for you that have barking problems, because I was warned that she might be like that. But, she's so quiet unless she thinks she's protecting the house and that's okay...I feel safer being alone now that she is here.*


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

My trainer suggested a pet convincer. Its like the air you blow on electronics and key boards to clean dust out (just dont use the actual one for electronics, its cheaper but it has added chemicals, or so im told). Obviously you dont spray it in their face or anything, but its meant to distract them and "convince" them to stop barking. I watched him use it with a particualrly loud puppy in our socialization classes and it worked really well while being humane!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *she's so quiet unless she thinks she's protecting the house and that's okay...I feel safer being alone now that she is here.*


Bella is like this. She's pretty quiet unless she is protecting "her turf". She doesn't like anything in "her" backyard. Yesterday, she was protecting us from a plastic bag that the wind blew in. :HistericalSmiley: Went nuts with the barking.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Dominic said:


> About the can with coins I've had people telling me that it works but I would like my dog to stop because he has learned the good behavior instead of stop because he is afraid of something.
> 
> This is a good article
> Don?t Expect Your Dog to Know Something He?s Never Been Taught
> ...


I agree with you on this, I have a can with rocks in it but I feel so guilty when I use it, which is hardly ever.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dominic said:


> My trainer says, ignore the barking for attention. Walk away, pretend you don't even see him, no eye contact, nothing. As soon as he stop barking, go towards him and pet him, give him a treat and a "good quiet boy".
> It works!!! Dominic is 6 months old and we are using this technique for 5 weeks with good results. When he is out and about with me and I see another dog I already tell him "oh you're such a good quiet boy, so quiet, nice quiet". He buffs and puffs but holds the barking.
> It's very difficult in the beginning but its working.
> 
> ...


 
Sammy is 6 months too. I'll try this, I walk away from him when his bark gets continuous and louder if he thinks he's getting ignored. He follows me when I walk away and stands behind me and watches me until I turn around again. He's just so boystrous.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Dominic said:


> My trainer says, ignore the barking for attention. Walk away, pretend you don't even see him, no eye contact, nothing. As soon as he stop barking, go towards him and pet him, give him a treat and a "good quiet boy".
> It works!!! Dominic is 6 months old and we are using this technique for 5 weeks with good results. When he is out and about with me and I see another dog I already tell him "oh you're such a good quiet boy, so quiet, nice quiet". He buffs and puffs but holds the barking.
> It's very difficult in the beginning but its working.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with this technique up there ^. It doesn't cure the problem overnight but it will create a permanent and effective cure over time. But the key is being absolutely consistent. NEVER reward attention barking with your attention, even negative attention. They learn that their barking for attention doesn't work but sitting there quietly looking adorable gets them loves and cuddles.

Ivy isn't much of a barker but the times when she has barked to get my attention I absolutely ignore her. Within a few moments I hear her grumble (VERY funny!) and she kind of walks away looking sad and sits down quietly. Then I pick her up and give her lots of luvin and tell her what a good girl she is. It works.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Edit to add that my comments is about Laura comment:
_"Sammy is 6 months too. I'll try this, I walk away from him when his bark gets continuous and louder if he thinks he's getting ignored. He follows me when I walk away and stands behind me and watches me until I turn around again. He's just so boystrous."_

Dominic was the same and still does when me and my husband are on a different room but he can still see us. He barks like there is no tomorrow! We are trying the ignore technique on this too, but its difficult as my head aches. I am a very persistent person so I'll keep trying. As the trainer said, they do it because its their nature and we give up so they keep doing. 
Try to give him a treat as soon as he goes quiet even if it last a second and he barks again. Any quiet counts in the beginning.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Gongjoo said:


> My trainer suggested a pet convincer. Its like the air you blow on electronics and key boards to clean dust out (just dont use the actual one for electronics, its cheaper but it has added chemicals, or so im told). Obviously you dont spray it in their face or anything, but its meant to distract them and "convince" them to stop barking. I watched him use it with a particualrly loud puppy in our socialization classes and it worked really well while being humane!


 
The pet trainer at the puppy class we are taking suggested the coin filled can to make noise, and instead of this ^^ with the air, a water bottle on the stream setting that you can spray him. Then when he is quiet, you tell him "Quiet, Good Boy Quiet" and give him a treat. The water startles them but does not hurt in any way.

My Izzy doesn't bark at us, but she is always barking at Joey, my daughters yorkie, because she wants him to play and he just ignores her. Or if he has something that she wants, which is pretty much anything he has, she barks until he eventually gives it up or we get her to stop barking.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great Posts Iam Always learning.*
*I Hope You get some help with all these great ideas.*
*Barking-i live in the center of 8 acreas-yogi only barks at night-we have alot of dear and wow thats it for sleep-a cat racoon a bird the wind ect. nights are really hard on me.-he just goes wild running from window and door to door.*

*something else for me to work on-iam glad this post came up*
*i need help also- ill keep reading. nickee**


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Great Posts Iam Always learning.*
> *I Hope You get some help with all these great ideas.*
> *Barking-i live in the center of 8 acreas-yogi only barks at night-we have alot of dear and wow thats it for sleep-a cat racoon a bird the wind ect. nights are really hard on me.-he just goes wild running from window and door to door.*
> 
> ...


Nickee,
When Dominic barks to the haws, owls, deers and the wind at night, I pet him and say "it's okay it's okay mommy is here, we are safe" and I always do this when I know he is barking out of fear or to protect us and I'm getting good results. Now when he hears somenthing outside he does a _humph buff & puff _but holds the barking when I tell him "it's okay..."
This is all new to us as we just moved to a beautiful valley and all this wild life is a new experience for all of us.
Much love,
Beinha & Dom


----------

